# Tortillas are Splitting



## phil_uk (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi,  I was creating some burritios with chicked and rice for tomorrow's lunch and they actually turned out well (i will post the recipe if any wants it) the problem i had was when i went to wrap them.

I took the tortilla wrap and foldered each side in but when i goto fold the top down or the bottom up it splits.  Is there anything i can do to aviod this?

Attached is a pic.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 5, 2007)

_Phil,_
I always either soften mine in hot veggie oil, or place them on a hot flat grill pan or large frying pan  and soften them. Corn tortillas are brittle when cold and will split...leave about 2 seconds flip 2-3 seconds more remove add filling fold and eat.
kadesma


----------



## love2"Q" (Aug 5, 2007)

heat it up before wrapping ...


----------



## *amy* (Aug 5, 2007)

Looks like a flour tortilla.  Nuke em for a few, before you fill them.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 5, 2007)

Yep, Phil.  Everyone so far is right on.  You need to heat your tortillas before you fold them.


----------



## phil_uk (Aug 5, 2007)

perfect thanks i will make some more mid week so will let everyone know how i get on.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey, Phil. The method I use is to put the tortillas on a microwave-safe plate, cover with a damp paper towel, and microwave on high for about 30-45 seconds.


----------

